# the skinny on hoop houses for goats



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I've been reading and talking to people about goat housing. I'm getting mixed reviews on hoop houses. Some people like them, others say they blow away and get destroyed by wind. Is it possible to anchor one well enough to use in an area with strong winter winds?

Also, would a predator tear into it? We have coyotes, but the perimeter of the property has barbed wire, which is some deterrant. We have no coyotes during the day.

A hoop house/garage seems like a convenient, inexpensive, movable barn. That is, of the wind doesn't move it and send it flying!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

There are several ways to build a hoop house. Personally I like they way the ones made with cattle panels look. They also appear to be sturdier and heavier than those made with PVC. If you do a Google search for "cattle panel greenhouse" Or "cattle panel hoophouse" you should come up with several good hits. There are some really nice looking ones on the 'net.
I hope this helps!

Jeanette
Texas

Always Learning!


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I plan on making hoop houses of tposts and cattle panels.. Should be very sturdy.. Now a hoop house make of pvc only would most likely blow away on a windy day.. I also think one's opinion would influenced by where they live.. Some place that is very windy much of the year is going to have more problems with hoop houses.. Here in Florida, a tpost and cattle panel hoop house should stay up in all but hurricane force winds.. Might even survive a small hurricane..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have two cattle panel/tarp hoop houses in southern Missouri that withstood the remnants of Hurricane Ike last night.










However, without framing inside, this is what can happen. This picture was actually taken *before* the pic above.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Rose said:


> We have two cattle panel/tarp hoop houses in southern Missouri that withstood the remnants of Hurricane Ike last night.


That's good to know. We've got turkeys in a cattle panel/tarp hoop house that we built this summer and it's pretty windy up here today.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

We are happy with a Farmtek hoophouse that doubles as a goat shelter ocassionally. I have some hoop house built out of cattle panels - problem becomes the shredded tarp replacement pretty consistently. By the time those #'s added up, I was better off with one of the larger calf huts!

My goats favorite shelter is a 14' long culvert that was left over after a construction job and just was placed in one of the pastures in hopes that one day it would be used for something - no one ever thought it would become a goat line up run in!

Andrea


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

How much (approx.) does a large calf hutch cost and where do you get one? I am a newbie so hadn't heard of those being used for goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

calf hutches

http://www.calftel.com/


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! I'm guessing one of those would be more expensive than a hoop set up made with panels (I already have panels) if the tarp wouldn't shred. I couldn't find a price for the calf hutch on the site.

Rose, what kind of framing did you use inside to avoid the "splat!" ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made a door shaped frame and pushed it up under the arch. I'm not in Missouri, so I can't measure how tall the sides of the frame are! I know the width is three feet.

In the back, besides the door shaped frame, there is a horizontal 2 x 4 also, that runs the width of the hoop house and is screwed to the frame. I notched the ends so that one of the wires on each side fit into the notch.

It would be MUCH better if you do this before your goats play on the hoop house and squish it. They put a crimp in one side that we couldn't get out.:help:

Some websites to give you ideas:
http://www.plamondon.com/hoop-coop.html
http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/eb1825/eb1825.html


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the framing tips! And good idea to do it before they stand on it :goodjob:


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

There are some really heavy duty tarps to be had that should not shred so easily.
I know that our TSC here has them and there are numerous places that sell them online.
While they should last considerably longer it is the up front cost that is the problem for most of us.
These prices came from the TSC online site for 12' X 16' tarps.

3012195
Weathermaster Blue Polyethylene Tarp, 12 x 16 ft
$16.99

3000562
Weathermaster Truck Tarp, 12 ft x 16 ft
$69.99

3010606
Weathermaster 12 oz. Canvas Tarp, 12 ft. x 16 ft.
$99.99


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Jeanette said:


> There are some really heavy duty tarps to be had that should not shred so easily.
> I know that our TSC here has them and there are numerous places that sell them online.
> While they should last considerably longer it is the up front cost that is the problem for most of us.
> These prices came from the TSC online site for 12' X 16' tarps.
> ...


We used the Truck Tarp last year. Only made it through spring. Depending on your wind - will depend on the 'shred' factor. Canvas has worked the best, but adds a heck of a lot of weight to something that was supposed to be 'portable' in the first place. Basically the friction of the wind movement against the cattle panel is the wear factor.

We figured out that our panel hoop house last year cost us $185 (this was for a 'half' sized - we didn't use two panels and is for wood, panels, tarps and the little things like hooks for door, screws, bungies, etc) then another $99 this year to replace the tarp. The commercial hoop house cost us $350 delivered and has lasted about 4 years now. Also bought one of the horse run-ins from Tractor Supply and I think that was similar ($350) I am unsure of the durability of the run in, but going on a year now we are ok. Wish they made a smaller one! We also keep our eyes out for used horse trailers which make wonderful portable shelters (also chicken coops lol) I am going to start painting them though so the place looks a little less 'vintage salvage yard' ;-) I've heard truck caps make great shelters too, but I haven't been able to get my mind wrapped around the looks of that!

Please keep in mind with the tarp shredding, etc, I do not have agile goats so we didn't have any problems with goats on top of the shelter - I would imagine this would be more wear?

Andrea


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's what our girls think of hoop houses...
Guess we should have added a frame like in Rose's top pic.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I have one cattle-panel hoop house, and while it hasn't collapsed completely (it does have some interior support), it is leaning badly. This is partly due to snow load during the winter, and partly due to goats climbing on it. It's been in use for four years now, and has had a new tarp at least once a year. The wind and the animals climbing on it are part of the problem, but also the sun exposure makes the plastic tarps break down. Canvas tarps would last longer, but are a lot more expensive. It probably would be smarter to just invest in calf hutches.

I have also used a Costco portable carport shelter -- the tarp on that lasted about two years. I had two of them; the anchors on one came loose and the wind flipped it one day, bending and damaging the framework. Fortunately that one didn't have any animals in it. 

I now have an ag. shelter. It was quite expensive, and I'm not sure how much longer the tarp is going to hold up. It's two years old now. Might get two more years out of it, I hope. 

I don't think coyotes would go through an intact tarp to get inside one of these shelters. But in any case, I build my goat pens with cattle panels even inside the shelters, because the goats would quickly destroy the tarps if they weren't protected in some way. 

For what I've spent on temporary shelters, I could have built a decent barn. Problem is, I don't own this property, and wanted to have shelters that I could take with me when, eventually, I have to move on. I think next time I have to replace a shelter I will use something like the calf hutches, though. Those will last for years, even with goats.

Kathleen


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Here in the High Desert there is no way the tarp would last. We are getting Nigerians in the Spring so we are lucky it can be smaller, and I like the cattle panel idea, but we are in search of a solid yet flexible cover? Metal would be too hot in the summer, but great for the winter? Obviously it has to be strong enough to stand up to tromping, though ours will be a lot less weight, and the winds hit 100 mph here at time and where the goats will be is in the ravine, and it roars right through there with no encumbrance right now. Any ideas for an alternative cover, especially something recycled!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Blueheronfarm, that picture is a riot! lol!!!!


----------



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to deal with the wind here too. And know how well the cheap tarps hold up under other uses!!! I don't have a hoop house yet. But will maybe someday! I am trying to find a hay tarp, or atleast part of one. The kind of hay tarps they use to cover the large stacks of hay!! They have to get damaged and/or wear out eventually. But I figure one could get enough usable tarp left to make a hoop house or many other uses. I wouldn't even want to think about how much these tarps cost new. And they would be way to big for most uses. But if somebody is going to toss one!! I am willing to take it off there hands!!!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

mayfair:

A little off-topic here, but are you using barbed wire as goat fencing?

I've used a hoop/tarp house for the last two winters using the panels (I'm also in Washington state). They were intended to be temporary until I could get something "permanent" built.

That "permanent something" is now under construction and hopefully will be ready by next month.

My plan, though, is to continue to use the hoop house for a few of my older (over ten) and less aggressive goats that get pushed around by the bullies. They will be completely separate from the others and, hopefully, will do a little better when they don't have to compete for feed and space.

Janis


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I went back to the top to look at the barbed wire issue. Barbed wire is NO deterrent to coyotes.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Rose said:


> I went back to the top to look at the barbed wire issue. Barbed wire is NO deterrent to coyotes.


Not only that, but can you even keep goats _in_ with it?

I've never tried because I, personally, hate barbed wire and won't have it in any way, shape, or form around my animals. 

Janis


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Every property we looked at had a barbed wire perimeter fence so I hadn't much choice.

The barbed wire here is two strand above 4 foot field fencing for most of the pasture. There's a small area with six strands of barbed wire in a corner. I could put on insulators and run an electric fence inside if that would keep them in.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

That's what I would do, mayfair.

It still won't keep predators out but it should keep your goats _in_.....and away from the barbs.

I do want to say, though, that I've had goats for years and I have never lost one to coyotes. I've lost lots of other critters: chickens, ducks, geese, cats....but never a goat (even a baby). 

Maybe because I had plenty of other meal "choices" that were less trouble?

I'm sure there are others with different experiences, though.

Janis


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Janis. What height wire would be best for goats? And would movable electric fencing with step in posts keep them in smaller paddocks?

This is going to be a load of work so I want to plan everything out first.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Right now, my son is putting three strand hot wire up the steepest part of my property (which is most of it!) because of the difficulty of running the field fence, which I prefer, up the hill.

The top strand is probably three to three and a half feet off the ground and the other two strands a foot or so apart.

We've had to kind of play around with the spacing and the height of the bottom strand from the ground. I have an eclectic mix of goats: dairy, pygmy, and dairy/pygmy crosses, so we've just had to figure out what works best for the size and variety of my particular goats.

So far, it's working very well because there is so much browse they're not interested in getting out. So, as far as movable pens, probably as long as they had plenty to eat and browse inside the pen, they may be ok. To be honest, I've never tried the movable smaller pen idea so I can't say for sure. We're in the process of fencing the whole five acres for the goats, with the exception being of where the house is (which, except for the very bottom of the goat pasture, is pretty much the only flat part of the property).

Ideally, I would like to go 4-foot field fence around the entire property but I'm not sure that will ever be possible.

Janis


----------



## Deborah Stephenson (May 10, 2002)

Make a hoop house. Cover it with a couple of layers of chicken wire. Apply cement. Let cure. No more smashed house and your goats' hooves will stay in trim walking on it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Now that idea might just work!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I have not priced buying them new myself, but have seen used ones on Craigslist for $150. Also, someone by me raises replacement heifers and I've seen him sell new, very nice calf hutches for $250. I presume he is getting a volume discount then selling the extras. So if you know of anyone raising calves, you might try talking to them.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a good thread with discussion and pictures of hoop houses.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=190409&highlight=hoop+houses+goats

As for barbed wire for goats?? I use it if its already in place. I just run a strand of *hot* electric between each strand of barbed wire and on the inside of the fence.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Deborah Stephenson said:


> Make a hoop house. Cover it with a couple of layers of chicken wire. Apply cement. Let cure. No more smashed house and your goats' hooves will stay in trim walking on it.


Have you done this? I've thought of doing it, but wondered just how much cement it would take?

Kathleen


----------



## Deborah Stephenson (May 10, 2002)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Have you done this? I've thought of doing it, but wondered just how much cement it would take?
> 
> Kathleen


Actually it is what we are about to do. We are doing our house pretty much the same way (only round instead of quonset hut shaped, and with a living roof and strawbale infill for insulation - wire & cement on both sides for strength). Using wire inside cement is called ferro-cement, and it is incredibly strong even in very thin cross-sections. If your wire is tied together neatly and overlapped to fill gaps between holes in succeeding layers, you can spray or trowel the cement to not much thicker than the wire itself - say 1/2" to 1" thick, so it actually doesn't take all that much. 

Consider making dome shapes - like an old fashioned root cellar - instead of hoop houses and you won't have those flat walls to catch the wind. Those will actually take the full force of a tornado without blowing away (provided the opening is facing away from the prevailing wind). And best of all, if you cover them with dirt and grow grass on them, it will give your goats really well insulated and storm proof shelter that doubles as a nice little hill to perch on. Looks a lot nicer than an old lean-to or hoop house any day! You could add a few big rocks for them to climb on and no one would know it wasn't a natural hill.

I love ferro-cement for all the creative possibilities - as well as the strength. Do a search online for "ferro-cement" and you'll find lots of interesting ideas.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

A friend of mine has 2 of these Shelter Logic "Instant Garages". She has had the one for about 6 years, and the tarp is just now starting to show some wear. I have had 2 of them. The first one came with 4 earth anchors (about 12" long). It blew over. My second one came with 6 earth anchors (about 24" long). It just came through Hurricane Ike with no problems. (I "lined" the inside with livestock panels before I let the goats in.) Here is a link to the site with the buildings:

http://www.shelterlogic.com/garages/barn/

I am planning to put up a hoop house (cattle panels with tarp). However, I also plan to put additional cattle panels along the sides so that the goats will not (I hope) be able to climb on the hoop house

BTW, I bought the Shelter Logic buildings at Tractor Supply for $300/each.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Also, there is one sure-fire way of keeping goats off your hoop house. Make the hoop house immediately to the *outside* of your fence and just run panels up to the inside edges. This way the goats have no access to the outside of the hoop house.


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

mayfair said:


> I've been reading and talking to people about goat housing. I'm getting mixed reviews on hoop houses. Some people like them, others say they blow away and get destroyed by wind. Is it possible to anchor one well enough to use in an area with strong winter winds?
> 
> Also, would a predator tear into it? We have coyotes, but the perimeter of the property has barbed wire, which is some deterrant. We have no coyotes during the day.
> 
> A hoop house/garage seems like a convenient, inexpensive, movable barn. That is, of the wind doesn't move it and send it flying!


I've got a couple of them as shade/rain shelters for my goats and sheep and one as a chicken pen. 

They all survived Tropical Storm Faye that passed right over us. 

They are made of 2 - 4"x4"x8' PT posts, 2 cattle panels (one is actually 3 panels and 12' 4x4's) and a tarp. I use rebar pounded into the ground to hold the 4x4's in place (they are easy to remove and make moviing the pens easy).

I've only had 1 little wether actually climb up on the house and jump for freedom, once I moved it from the fence he stopped.


----------



## Katey (Oct 1, 2007)

I've used stock-panel hoop houses covered with cheap tarp and then junk carpet (available at your friendly neighborhood transfer station) and they've lasted for YEARS in Maine. Of course the goats chew a little around the edges, and a frame inside is a necessity.

I'm about to build another one on a 5x8 trailer and haul my two goats across the country in it. Since the speed limit out west is 75mph in a lot of places, it will have to withstand hurricane-force winds for the better part of a week. I plan to add a layer of lightweight fencing, maybe even chicken wire, over the top to keep flapping to a minimum. The stock panels and chicken wire will be wired together at the edges.

Ask me in October how it went.


----------

